# temperature controlled power outlet



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a small fan that blows on the waterline of my shrimp tank.
I currently have it on a timer to blow a few hours each day to keep
the water in the low 70's, or about 4-6 degrees below room temperature.

I don't mind the fact the the fan require more frequent water top offs.

so basically I need an outlet, a way to set and display the on/off temperature,
and external probe so I can trigger this by water temperature not air temperature.
http://www.amazon.com/WIN100-Heating-Cooling-Programmable-Thermostat/dp/B000E7NYY8
this would have been perfect had the probe been elongate'able more than 2 inches.

I'm not sure I can unravel the probe on this for submerged use,
and the temperature variance has a wide margin for activation.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_524747_524747

does anyone know of a better or cheaper solution short of buying a chiller?
I will probably be investing in a used chiller before the summer months arrive.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe something like this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Base-T...135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a61bf7f7f


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

that would be great for me if it was not Europe electric


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Then will just have to be 110V 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Digital-Te...461?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f02ce0f7d


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah, that might work. I was hoping for something prewired like;
http://www.amazon.com/Johnson-Controls-Digital-Thermostat-Control/dp/B00368D6JA
but I'm electrically handy, and can just cut two extension cords;
one to power the unit, another to loop the hot through this box
so its relay can control the power flowing on that cord to the fan.

If I later use it for a chiller, I can direct connect the ground,
and at 110v the relay should be able to handle a <20amp load.
thanks for the link - I'll update this thread when it's working.

if anyone has other ideas, please post them as well.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

spypet said:


> so basically I need an outlet, a way to set and display the on/off temperature, and external probe so I can trigger this by water temperature not air temperature.


The Hydor hydroset may be what you are looking for.

There is a much less expensive model but WITHOUT temperature display.

On second thought, may be not - because the unit turns on, not off, when temperature is below the set temperature.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

bartoli - the problem is the hydor products are for heating not cooling,
so they turn on when the temperate is low.
i need something that turns on when the temperature is HIGH.
that Asian controller can handle either threshold, so it's better for me.


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

Possibly this? turns on at 78 degrees, and off at 70. Pretty basic, but sometimes simple is best.
http://www.smarthome.com/7144/Thermo-Cube/p.aspx

Edit:
Or, you can go fancy
http://cozywinters.com/shop/win100-thermostat.html

try searching for "outlet thermostat" that's what got me to those.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks, i'm already familiar with both items and ruled them out.
i'll get that Asian shipped eBay device soon. it requires some
basic wiring, but still well worth it for the capability you get.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

spypet said:


> thanks, i'm already familiar with both items and ruled them out.
> i'll get that Asian shipped eBay device soon. it requires some
> basic wiring, but still well worth it for the capability you get.


Do report how is device working. These cheap asian electronic devices from Bay has been a hit and miss for me. Maybe this one is hit


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

majstor76 said:


> cheap asian electronic devices from Bay has been a hit and miss for me.


me too... a while back I had to try 3 different LED strip lights before I found one that worked as well as it was represented. but even so, they were so cheap that even a 1:3 yield was worth while. later I tried to find a cheap motion sensor which were all crap, and gave up on the Asians prematurely after I found a cheap US domestic model. my guess is this temperature controller was surplus from a large custom order, so it's probably even better quality than it's $25usd shipped price would imply - I will definitely post my results by February as I'm sure many here could use such a hot and cold threshold controller with such a high AMP rating. I may even buy a second one to use on a window exhaust fan during the summer months.


----------

